

Who wants a great engineering team in Bucharest? - benjlang
http://loiclemeur.com/english/2012/03/who-wants-a-great-engineering-team-in-bucharest-please-help-me-spread-the-word.html

======
skrebbel
Cool move.

And, something off topic that I'd very much like y'all not to interpret as
sexist (it's quite the opposite): I love how many women are in engineering in
Romania. 3 out of the 13 on that list, if I'm not mistaken, a ratio which
matches my personal experience (my employer in the Netherlands has 100
engineers of which 3 are female).

Somehow, I feel that being nerdy is simply more generally a part of mainstream
society in Romania than in most of the rest of the western world. If only the
pay wasn't so ridiculously low, I'd gladly move over. In the summer. I think.

~~~
gleb
It's like that in the former USSR as well. Curiously, there is strong reverse
correlation between political correctness and number of women in high-tech.

~~~
nl
_Curiously, there is strong reverse correlation between political correctness
and number of women in high-tech._

I've seen a correlation between "non-Western country" and number of women in
tech, but I don't even know how you would measure political correctness to
measure a correlation.

It seems to me that the US (regarded as one of the less politically correct
western countries) has quite a low level of women in tech, while (based on my
limited research) countries that most would regard as more politically correct
(eg Scandinavian countries) have similarly low levels.

That contrasts notably to places like India and Eastern Europe, where women in
tech levels seem much higher.

------
Timothee
I'm not a big fan of Loic Le Meur's personality (too much "in your face" for
my taste), but this is very nice of him.

I have heard and read the "I'll do everything I can to help you find something
else", "do not hesitate to reach out to me", "I can make some introductions if
you want", etc. from CEOs and VCs, to little actual help.

Here, he's pointing out and recommending the employees _specifically_ and by
name, with contact info. Much much better than what's typically done.

------
michaelmartin
I love that he has named each member individually, and listed their specialty
with how to get in touch with them. It makes the whole process of seeing what
talent is available very open, and very appealing for new employers.

More so than that, I think it's great that he has resisted the urge to make
this about Seesmic. It doesn't round up with any sort of "We'll be carrying on
their great work..." line etc.

The post is just about these people, exactly the way it should be.

------
spitfire
You see so many people trying to deflect criticism and failure. Accepting it
wholeheartedly is rare. This is genuinely a classy move.

I wish them all the best of luck.

------
mickeyben
I used to work at Seesmic, I don't know all of the team but I worked with most
of them remotely (from SF and Paris) and spent a few weeks with them in
Romania. I keep awesome memories working and hanging with the team.

Check the Seesmic products on IOS, Android and WP7; you maybe won't love the
product but the software is very good.

It's a great move from Loic and a real opportunity for any company looking for
a mobile developer (or team).

------
conorh
I'm sure everyone involved wishes that it didn't have to happen this way, but
this is a super nice move of Loic to promote each employee individually on his
blog. His personal reach will give these employees a big boost in their
ability to find new jobs. I've only met Loic once, but this seems perfectly in
line to me with how he operates, he is a good guy.

------
relaunched
Every CEO should take note.

------
djb_hackernews
They should move to Cluj and get snatched up by 3PG.

------
prophetjohn
What am I missing? How is this not just an advertisement? I don't see how this
is sparking the intellectual curiosity of hackers.

edit: Of course; mad downvotes and no explanation. Classic Hacker News.

~~~
jamiequint
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

"Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did."

~~~
prophetjohn
Seems like I was asking what was special about this under the assumption that
I was missing something. As evidenced by the words in my post. Considering
that employment ads generally don't make the front page of HN, I assumed that
I was missing something. You're saying that I'm wrong?

~~~
jedberg
It's a follow up to a story earlier, and an example for CEOs of other startups
as to how to handle a layoff well.

I believe that is why it is relevant.

